# Looking for an older spoo - pamela



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

HI GUYS - HERE IS THE NEW THREAD - YOU CAN MAKE COMMNENTS ON THE OTHER ONES HERE IS YOU WANT TO. (SOMEONE SUGGESTED I DO THIS LOL)

SO -I heard from a lady that I emailed last nite about 1am lol - her email is 
[email protected] but I cant remember the name of her website - she was one of the ones offering a spoo for 1500 - 6 years old and spayed. I told her I couldnt afford that and she said she wants to meet me and if she likes me and its seems we all will be happy, she will work with me. I dont know exactly what that means but I wrote back and admitted that I sent out a lot of emails and couldnt remember where she was located. - I hope she doesnt get insul:bashful:ted. lol


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Contact Us -                                          Meadow Mt. Poodles


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks so much


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I looked at her website but I still dont know what state she is in - I hope close!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

From their Morgan website Massachusetts


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This one looks the most promising so far. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> This one looks the most promising so far. Fingers crossed for you!


this is her email ans: I am sorry for your losses and pain
I do have a 6 year old treasure spayed so sweet and beautiful 
I could consider letting her go. She's white out of ch. Harmony mt louie cgc x Jazzs Maddie 
I'd like to meet you first
She would be 1500

I told her I couldnt afford 1500 and she said she would meet me and if she liked me and thought we would be happy she will work with me. Meadow Mt. Poodles. I told her I was going to Cape Cod Fri and would stop to see her on the way back on Sept.2 lets see. thanks


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

This would awesome if it works out! Thinking of you everyday...


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

there is also some news on the intact silver male from Alexnder Poodles - someone on the forum has gotten her dogs from her in fact Bulay is the sire - and she says he is very sweet and not as young as we thought - maybe 5-6 years old. So I will be talking to Joan Alexander also. I also may decide to just volunteer there since it is so close - if she needs help that is. I need a dose of poodle!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I think a 6 year old dog would be wonderful for you ! Just make sure the energy level is low, because a high energy 6 year old can still be a lot to handle and would need a whole lot of exercising !


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Hi Pamela, I'm so glad that things are on the right track for you now. I think about you every day, and I know something is going to work out for you. There IS a special Spoo out there waiting just for you.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just may end up volunteering - if she needs volunteers


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think volunteering would be an excellent idea - good for the dogs, and an ideal way of getting to know each of them, while also establishing just howmuch energy and exercise you can cope with.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> This one looks the most promising so far. Fingers crossed for you!


havent heard back from her - I hope she wasnt insulted that I didnt know where she was from - but its not on her website. oh well


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love that idea of you volunteering. You can get a mega dose of Poodles and start that networking process. I hope the woman offering the retired champion will waive the fee if her girl is assured a good home. I would be very tempted by a 6 year old SPOO


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mfmst said:


> I love that idea of you volunteering. You can get a mega dose of Poodles and start that networking process. I hope the woman offering the retired champion will waive the fee if her girl is assured a good home. I would be very tempted by a 6 year old SPOO


me too - she hasnt gotten back to me maybe busy. I am trying to be PATIENT! LOL


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just heard from Elyse - she told me the name of the dog she is referring to - her name is Meagan and here is her picture. She is beautiful - I am mourning Ginger today so much - can't stop crying. I think its the picture I put in my signature - I miss her so much!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Elyse looks beautiful, she looks very big in this picture. Grieving for our pets is a process, the same as loosing any loved one. It's normal to feel as you do Pamela, take care.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Caddy said:


> Elyse looks beautiful, she looks very big in this picture. Grieving for our pets is a process, the same as loosing any loved one. It's normal to feel as you do Pamela, take care.


actually Eleyse is the breeder and Meagan is the poodle lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Elyese got back to me - she is willing to come down to 1200 but I told her I still could not afford that. $600 is all I can budget. I will wait and volunteer.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Meagan is a beauty! Her legs look SO long...I'm wondering if it's the camera angle, the poofy hair, or a little of both. She looks so elegant. Do you know anything about her temperament? Is she the one you will meet on the way home from Cape Cod?

It took me almost a year to be able to talk about our Aussie w/o crying so I know what you're going through. And when in quiet moments I think about her, I still tear up. It's normal. I think moving forward and finding the right companion will really help heal your heart. You will always miss Ginger as I will always miss Gracie. There is no "replacement" for our beloved animals. Rest in the memories of joy you shared with her, and look forward to new joys to come.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Lori G said:


> Meagan is a beauty! Her legs look SO long...I'm wondering if it's the camera angle, the poofy hair, or a little of both. She looks so elegant. Do you know anything about her temperament? Is she the one you will meet on the way home from Cape Cod?
> 
> It took me almost a year to be able to talk about our Aussie w/o crying so I know what you're going through. And when in quiet moments I think about her, I still tear up. It's normal. I think moving forward and finding the right companion will really help heal your heart. You will always miss Ginger as I will always miss Gracie. There is no "replacement" for our beloved animals. Rest in the memories of joy you shared with her, and look forward to new joys to come.


thank you so much for sharing - I know just what you mean, I am trying to move forward but not having any luck yet. Elyse hasnt emailed be back since I told her I could only afford 600. I can't blame her - Megan is a beautiful girl and she says she is a sweet soul.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

With a 600 dollar budget you are likely going to have to go a rescue/shelter route. Most good breeders are going to be concerned with a small budget and worry about if you can afford to pay vet bills if the dog was ever injured. They also put a lot of time and money into their dogs and need to get a certain amount back (though they will certainly never cover all their costs) They will also be less likely to be as willing to let a dog go to a home where they know multiple dogs have been rehomed already. 
So that's likely where I would be putting my time and effort into look, at a shelter or good rescue.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Megan is beautiful and Elyse sounds like a very caring breeder. However, if you can't afford the $1,200 cost, which I think she is well worth, then I agree a rescue/shelter older dog would be good, when you're ready.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mysticrealm said:


> With a 600 dollar budget you are likely going to have to go a rescue/shelter route. Most good breeders are going to be concerned with a small budget and worry about if you can afford to pay vet bills if the dog was ever injured. They also put a lot of time and money into their dogs and need to get a certain amount back (though they will certainly never cover all their costs) They will also be less likely to be as willing to let a dog go to a home where they know multiple dogs have been rehomed already.
> So that's likely where I would be putting my time and effort into look, at a shelter or good rescue.


well I have been looking at shelters too - I sincerely doubt that breeders dont get their "money's worth" out of their dogs when they sell so many of their puppies for thousands of dollars. I am also tired of hearing about "multiple rehomes" I rehomed Teddy after I rescued him from a dump and spend thousands of dollars to get him healthy again. I gave Patches up but still feel that I rescued him from a very bad place where he got sick also and paid almost a thousand to get him healthy -I dont think I am a bad candidate for a dog - if that is the way you feel please stop saying it - Ill just stay off the forum. then you can talk about me all you want. I was under the assumption that memebrs here supported me with both rehomes and didnt think I deserved to never had a decent poodle again.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

By the way, I purchased Ginger for 750 and she was a wonderful wonderful dog! and she came from a breeder.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I have always paid my vet bills!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh another thing - what is the difference of my rehoming two dogs to a good place and breeders rehoming their dogs when they dont need them to breed anymore! At least IO didnt charge any money


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Please don't be discouraged. The right dog is out there for you and I know you will find it! I remember my breeder had an adult she wanted to re-home for $900.00 and the dog had been in an accident and was injured pretty badly. Both front legs were a mess and the dog would never be normal. I thought asking $900 for that dog was a stretch. Someone will recognize what a wonderful home you have to offer. It must be so hard to be patient. I would be losing my mind! It will happen, I know it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my, Pamela, I'm sorry your feelings are hurt. I honestly don't think anyone's trying to upset you, but rather help you to make a good decision in light of your grief. 

As for the "breeder making money" thing, no, this is completely false. Top show breeders spend TONS of money showing their dogs and they do not breed puppies to make a profit, nor do they make a profit! This is a wealthy person's sport, to show top dogs. Very different from puppy mills and backyard breeders. Please do not confuse the two or compare them. 

Oh, I will also comment on rehoming fees. I used to take dogs out of shelters in LA, rehab them, and then find them excellent homes. Of course I charged their new families a rehoming fee--I wanted to make sure they were going to take care of the dog and not dump it back at the shelter! Everyone should charge a rehoming fee!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh my, Pamela, I'm sorry your feelings are hurt. I honestly don't think anyone's trying to upset you, but rather help you to make a good decision in light of your grief.
> 
> As for the "breeder making money" thing, no, this is completely false. Top show breeders spend TONS of money showing their dogs and they do not breed puppies to make a profit, nor do they make a profit! This is a wealthy person's sport, to show top dogs. Very different from puppy mills and backyard breeders. Please do not confuse the two or compare them.
> 
> Oh, I will also comment on rehoming fees. I used to take dogs out of shelters in LA, rehab them, and then find them excellent homes. Of course I charged their new families a rehoming fee--I wanted to make sure they were going to take care of the dog and not dump it back at the shelter! Everyone should charge a rehoming fee!



well I didnt charge


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh my, Pamela, I'm sorry your feelings are hurt. I honestly don't think anyone's trying to upset you, but rather help you to make a good decision in light of your grief.
> 
> As for the "breeder making money" thing, no, this is completely false. Top show breeders spend TONS of money showing their dogs and they do not breed puppies to make a profit, nor do they make a profit! This is a wealthy person's sport, to show top dogs. Very different from puppy mills and backyard breeders. Please do not confuse the two or compare them.
> 
> Oh, I will also comment on rehoming fees. I used to take dogs out of shelters in LA, rehab them, and then find them excellent homes. Of course I charged their new families a rehoming fee--I wanted to make sure they were going to take care of the dog and not dump it back at the shelter! Everyone should charge a rehoming fee!


thanks but a couple of people on here keep bringing it up to me that I rehomed two dogs - the last one said "multiple rehomes" which does hurt my feelings and as I answered to her, I did a good thing both times.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Pamela said:


> well I didnt charge


Well, I guess if I _knew_ the person, I wouldn't charge an adoption fee. But that would be the only case.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Pamela said:


> thanks but a couple of people on here keep bringing it up to me that I rehomed two dogs - the last one said "multiple rehomes" which does hurt my feelings and as I answered to her, I did a good thing both times.


I think you did the right thing by rehoming Teddy and letting Pashes go to a wonderful rescue group. I know many others here feel the same way.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Pamela, if I were to follow all the advice given you, I believe at my age I would be running around in confused circles due to some conflicting ideas. And I would be adding stress & insult to any physical ailments I may suffer. Asking for advice, then sorting it, & finally following that which will meet your specific needs may be the way to go. You can't follow all the advice because it conflicts. No one can please everyone asked advice of. We'd all be crazy if we tried to do that.

If some acceptable breeders wouldn't home a dog with you due to having rehomed in the past, if one's that might have too high cost for you, thus advice was given to go to shelters or rescues, but some of those won't place with people over 65 yrs. young, trying to kindly follow everyone's kindly advice could seem overwhelming. 

If rescues are the answer, than how might being a rescuer to a dog from who you believed to be a "wonderful breeder" answer your need? The price was okay & a dog needs a home & his/her own special person. It's not the dog's fault he/she is in such position. Some have said the breeder's dogs have been placed with rescue organizations in the past. You'd be taking out one link in the chain by homing a dog before it was traumatized with a third rehoming. In addition you'd have the breeders guidance on acclimating the poodle. And you'd be following advice to look to rescue & a more mature dog.

If you win & the dog wins, isn't that the main point here?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Pamela said:


> well I have been looking at shelters too - I sincerely doubt that breeders dont get their "money's worth" out of their dogs when they sell so many of their puppies for thousands of dollars. I am also tired of hearing about "multiple rehomes" I rehomed Teddy after I rescued him from a dump and spend thousands of dollars to get him healthy again. I gave Patches up but still feel that I rescued him from a very bad place where he got sick also and paid almost a thousand to get him healthy -I dont think I am a bad candidate for a dog - if that is the way you feel please stop saying it - Ill just stay off the forum. then you can talk about me all you want. I was under the assumption that memebrs here
> supported me with both rehomes and didnt think I deserved to never had a decent poodle again.


this is exactly the kind of thing i find unacceptable around here. helping find the right home for a dog when you realize you are not a good match is perfectly reasonable behavior. a couple of years ago my neighbors brought home a puppy that i knew wasn't right for them - just too young in a busy household with two young boys. in a couple of days, mom realized it and gave the puppy up to someone who could devote more time to raising it. absolutely the right decision and one i would never criticize her or anyone else for. there's a right dog for you out there. don't give up. i think you will succeed.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Pamela, I'm sure the right dog is out there for you. And volunteering in the meantime is a great idea. I know working with shelter dogs really helped me in the time when I couldn't have a dog yet. There were several years in there before I could give a good home to a dog like Archie, and it was agony. I also fostered with the hope of adopting a few times, and it was heartbreaking each time I realized I couldn't be their permanent home and I had to help them go to someone else instead. It was the right thing, but it was sad. So I sympathize.

By the way, is your heart set on a Spoo, or would you be willing to go for a mix or a different non-shed breed? I know you were concerned about a dog who's too small because of your yard, but maybe if you widen the search to other low-shed/non-shed larger dogs (if you really don't like shedding), then you'll find more options in rescue. Of course if it has to be a standard poodle, then that's what you should look for.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Pamela said:


> well I have been looking at shelters too - I sincerely doubt that breeders dont get their "money's worth" out of their dogs when they sell so many of their puppies for thousands of dollars. I am also tired of hearing about "multiple rehomes" I rehomed Teddy after I rescued him from a dump and spend thousands of dollars to get him healthy again. I gave Patches up but still feel that I rescued him from a very bad place where he got sick also and paid almost a thousand to get him healthy -I dont think I am a bad candidate for a dog - if that is the way you feel please stop saying it - Ill just stay off the forum. then you can talk about me all you want. I was under the assumption that memebrs here supported me with both rehomes and didnt think I deserved to never had a decent poodle again.


Breeders spend thousands of dollars in showing, testing, whelping, and raising a litter so no, even if they charge thousands of dollars that does not mean they are making money.
It does not matter what I or anyone else on this board thinks about your rehoming multiple dogs (since 2 is plural that does make it multiple), but it COULD matter to the breeders you're contacting. I remember filling out breeder questionaires and a question that was almost always on there was 'have you ever rehomed a dog?'. Breeders, who don't know you or why you got the dogs or why you rehomed the dogs or if what you're telling them is true obviously care about if you have rehomed dogs before because they want to put their dogs into homes for life.



Pamela said:


> I have always paid my vet bills!


No one said you didn't, but good breeders who have people with low budgets may worry.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think volunteering is the way to go for now.
That way you get your dog fix, you're making a difference in dogs' lives, and you are building a relationship with a shelter/rescue or breeder so that if/when the right dog comes around, they likely won't hesitate to place them with you. 

I will say that Mysticrealm has brought up a good point. Breeders and rescues may pass you over because of your previous rehomes. They only have their dogs' best interest in mind, and even though you made the right decision by rehoming Teddy and Patches, it likely will be a mark against you. Also, with a budget of $600, breeders will question your ability to provide the best care for a poodle.

I am not trying to be rude or harsh or insulting, and I apologize if I have hurt your feelings. I am just trying to bring to light the fact that you may face challenges getting a dog from a breeder or rescue due to the above mentioned.

Do not give up hope. There are millions of dogs needing homes, and there is a perfect one out there for you. It's just the when and where


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just know you will find a new companion. Take a page from Tiny Poodle's book and prepare to wait for the absolutely perfect dog and it will happen


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Mysticrealm said:


> Breeders spend thousands of dollars in showing, testing, whelping, and raising a litter so no, even if they charge thousands of dollars that does not mean they are making money.
> It does not matter what I or anyone else on this board thinks about your rehoming multiple dogs (since 2 is plural that does make it multiple), but it COULD matter to the breeders you're contacting. I remember filling out breeder questionaires and a question that was almost always on there was 'have you ever rehomed a dog?'. Breeders, who don't know you or why you got the dogs or why you rehomed the dogs or if what you're telling them is true obviously care about if you have rehomed dogs before because they want to put their dogs into homes for life.
> 
> 
> No one said you didn't, but good breeders who have people with low budgets may worry.


From what I can discern from advice here is that it looks discouraging for Pamela to look for a "good breeder" to find an affordable dog. Some "good breeders" may disqualify any potential customer who has in the past rehomed a pet.

People with low budgets, but not necessarily small assets, should look elsewhere than "good breeders" to find their pets. "Good breeders" asking prices are on the high end. And, as the dog is older, vet care increases.

So, deduced from this one might conclude "good breeders" are not able to fill the wants & needs of all prospective customers. Those customers may need to look elsewhere. Some breeders may breed by outcrossing. Some vets believe such dogs may live healthier lives which in turn can save a pet owner vet care costs as the animal ages.

Final conclusion: It is good to have a variety of ways in which to meet the needs of prospective dog owners. And, Pamela has quite the variety of ways in which to meet her needs.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

btw, pamela, one of the reasons i am an advocate of looking for a retired show dog is that my female lowchen came from that background. possibly because i had another lowchen from a well-known breeder (among lowchen breeders), i was offered a retired female from an australian breeder whom i had contacted for something close to the cost of having her spayed and shipped. this was years ago, but it was under $1k - more like $800. she turned out to be an amazing girl and in my heart i know i will always be looking for another dog with the same spirit and intelligence, which is one reason i am in no rush.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

patk said:


> btw, pamela, one of the reasons i am an advocate of looking for a retired show dog is that my female lowchen came from that background. possibly because i had another lowchen from a well-known breeder (among lowchen breeders), i was offered a retired female from an australian breeder whom i had contacted for something close to the cost of having her spayed and shipped. this was years ago, but it was under $1k - more like $800. she turned out to be an amazing girl and in my heart i know i will always be looking for another dog with the same spirit and intelligence, which is one reason i am in no rush.


thank you - this is why I sent out the emails - and I have not been refused by anyone - I was totally honest in my email. IN the beginning I think I asked what everyone thought the price would be for a rehomed breeder but no one really had an answer - how could they =- but if I had known it would be in the thousands I wouldnt have asked. I have gotten replies for dogs that were 1500 but they were about 3 and the breeder told me in two years she would have older dogs that would be less- so maybe in two years - I think I have been obsessing a little too much about getting a dog because I am still grieving Ginger -I think I will stop now and whatever is to be will be.
:ahhhhh:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

also - dont forget Ginger was $750 so I have no idea of prices of dogs. I dont want a show dog (although Ginger's father was one) just a pet. But I will rest now and wait for the Lord's will not my own. thanks everyone - over and out


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela I hope you see this, even if you don't reply, but in my life things came to me when I wasn't looking hard for them. Thirteen years ago I wasn't looking for a relationship, but here I am with BF in our home and with our dogs. I decided I wanted a standard poodle when I was in college and waited over 20 years to have Lily (although I hope most people don't have to wait that long for a wonderful dog). I think you are being very courageous and honest with yourself (and the world) in expressing that being patient is the thing to do now. That is what will drop the right dog into your home when you least expect it. Peace and health to you and yours.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Pamela, I hope you are not getting discouraged. The right dog has not turned up yet but we will keep our eyes and ears open for you.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Pamela said:


> also - dont forget Ginger was $750 so I have no idea of prices of dogs. I dont want a show dog (although Ginger's father was one) just a pet. But I will rest now and wait for the Lord's will not my own. thanks everyone - over and out


Take your time in finding the one, Good things come to those who wait. I waited 20 years to get my first puppy which is our little Hugo. Also know that there are good breeders without titles at least the one that had our little man was (but please be careful and make sure they are good breeders not backyard breeders). We only paid $800 for our guy. He is not registered nor are his parents champions of any sort, but he is a happy heathy boy, who has a perfect temperament. He is perfect for us and we wouldn't have it any other way. There are many dogs needing homes in shelters and rescues, I know that many people rehome their dogs as well. Keep an eye out and soon enough your girl or boy will show up. I also understand you are either allergic or you don't like shedding, here are some breeds that also do not shed but are larger dogs. maybe keep a look out for these as well. 

Airedale Terrier
Bouvier des Flandres
Giant Schnauzer
Irish Water Spaniel
Black Russian Terrier
Komondor
Saluki
Wirehaired Pointing Griffon 

https://www.homesalive.ca/blog/dogs-that-dont-shed-23-hypoallergenic-dog-breeds/


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When my neighbour, Anne, lost her much loved terrier to GME she was devastated, and desperate to find a new friend to love. She decided on a Border Collie, remembering the gentle sweet natured dog she had 20 years ago, and visited several in rescue. I tried to tell her a young Border Collie would be too much for her now, but it was only when she actually met them, and tried to walk with them, that she realised how impossible it would be. Then one day, browsing the internet, I came across an ad for a private rehome of a Border Terrier, the one dog she wanted more than any other. The dog was a young adult, female, not too far away, and the price was almost exactly the same as the tax rebate Anne had received that morning. I hesitated to give her the details, fearing that if it all went disastrously wrong I would be the one responsible, but it seemed too perfect a match to pass up. I drove Anne and her husband over there, with her repeatedly saying how she was only going to look, would not want to pick the dog up for a week or two because they were going away, how it might be too rambunctious even at two years old... We walked into the house, the owner put the dog into Anne's arms, and that was it. I don't think I have ever seen such an immediate and complete bond, and Jilly-dog has been an absolute life saver for Anne through the last 8 years.

It may take a little time, but I am sure that it will come right for you too, Pamela. Just be honest and realistic with yourself as to how much energy you can invest in training and exercising, and focus on finding a dog whose needs are those that you can meet - love in abundance, care and companionship, good food, manageable exercise. For many, many dogs, especially older dogs, it would be sheer heaven!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Pamela,

Take a look at these pups, they are located in New York.



JYNX located in New York, NY has 2 days Left to Live. Adopt him now!

SNYPER located in New York, NY has 2 days Left to Live. Adopt him now!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dina I think Pamela wants a larger dog because of how her deck and fence in her back yard are set up. But I am sure she is appreciative of your constructive ideas.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

lily cd re said:


> Pamela I hope you see this, even if you don't reply, but in my life things came to me when I wasn't looking hard for them. Thirteen years ago I wasn't looking for a relationship, but here I am with BF in our home and with our dogs. I decided I wanted a standard poodle when I was in college and waited over 20 years to have Lily (although I hope most people don't have to wait that long for a wonderful dog). I think you are being very courageous and honest with yourself (and the world) in expressing that being patient is the thing to do now. That is what will drop the right dog into your home when you least expect it. Peace and health to you and yours.


thank you Lily - I appreciate that - its just not the right time now and may never be- only God knows the future. Peace and health to you and yours also!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Dina said:


> Pamela,
> 
> Take a look at these pups, they are located in New York.
> 
> ...


so upsetting - I am still shaking - I called Daryl from PR CT she is on it! thanks I told her I want to be a volunteer to help these dogs.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Well done, Dina, Pamela, and Daryl! :adore:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Have you ever heart of House with a Heart!~ what a wonderful woman to take in senior animals and keep them and love them until they pass -


https://housewithaheart.com/you-tube-channel/


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that video, Pamela. So sweet, I'm crying. I knew a lady in Malibu who did dog hospice and I just thought that was the most loving thing.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

got this unexpected email from Elyse today

"My friend passed away and has a poodle the husband would like to place which may be perfect for you.
Randolph Vermont" we will see


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fingers crossed...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

fingers are crossed


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh goodness Pamela. Here may be your answer. You are in my heart and prayers.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hoping this is the one you're meant to have! :love2:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is exciting news. More fingers crossed. It pays to hold out for the right one so if this one does not work out don't despair your heart dog is waiting for you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, my.....hope it works out for you....if not this time, then another one is out there for you.

Prayers and hugs sent your way.

Cathy


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Elyse gave my email to the daughter - I have no information at all lol


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Boston, MA - Poodle (Standard) Mix. Meet Gracie Poodle a Dog for Adoption.

here's a link to a 5 year old


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

twyla said:


> Boston, MA - Poodle (Standard) Mix. Meet Gracie Poodle a Dog for Adoption.
> 
> here's a link to a 5 year old


she is sweet - Im surprised they call a 5 yrd old a senior thanks


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pamela said:


> she is sweet - Im surprised they call a 5 yrd old a senior thanks


Sometimes they screw the data up


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gosh.......hoping you get some good news today!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

OK everyone - here is the low-down on the poodle Elyse referred me to:
he is 8 - intact and the man has two females he is keeping and this boy - name is Satchmo - piddles in the house because of the females - but he wont mate with them - they tried last spring - so....what are the odds that when he is neutered he will still mark in the house?

that is one question - also Mr Currier didnt know the last time he was to the vet but says he is healthy. his wife fell and hit her head in the spring and never woke up -she died after 10 days in icu- isnt that awful. He is keeping the females for company - I guess he cant handle the piddling male - lol - but neither can I lol soooooo he gave me what he thinks is the vet and I will call and try to find out - I wonder if they can tell me without his permission? I will also ask my vet.

He says Satchmo loves people but when indoors lived in the crate - not good - poor baby - maybe he needs me. Will keep you all up to date - we are doing nothing until I come back from the Cape. over and out


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I would say that I would NOT at all expect the piddling to stop. If piddling in the house will be an issue for you (as it would be in most households) I would definitely not take the risk.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I would not expect neutering alone to fix the marking in the house. I'd expect to go back to housebreaking 101 and keep him tethered to you or crated to prevent him from marking. A belly band might also be an option, although some dogs will still go in the belly band, so they don't learn it isn't an appropriate.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

It MAY be possible to train it out of him. But if I were you I would only take on a dog that you think you could live with JUST as it is. If the dog was exactly the same for you as it is in the current situation and you think 'yes I can live with all of that'. That's the dog to get.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree that this dog might sound perfect but the piddling will likely not resolve. Merlin was just like this dog; raised in a house with females in heat, not fixed but not breeding. He would lift his leg and mark in the house.

Today, 1 year after, he still will lift his lef in the house once in a while. Even in his bed. And even with a belly band on. It's sad, but dogs who are raised not to care where they pee are very hard to train to do otherwise. Merlin was 16 months old when I got him, I can't imagine how hard it would be to change an 8 year old !

I would look else where, even if it is tempting. This is not the right one in my opinion.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Pamela said:


> got this unexpected email from Elyse today
> 
> "My friend passed away and has a poodle the husband would like to place which may be perfect for you.
> Randolph Vermont" we will see


Oh my gosh Pamela!!!! Maybe this will be the one!! ❤


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> I agree that this dog might sound perfect but the piddling will likely not resolve. Merlin was just like this dog; raised in a house with females in heat, not fixed but not breeding. He would lift his leg and mark in the house.
> 
> Today, 1 year after, he still will lift his lef in the house once in a while. Even in his bed. And even with a belly band on. It's sad, but dogs who are raised not to care where they pee are very hard to train to do otherwise. Merlin was 16 months old when I got him, I can't imagine how hard it would be to change an 8 year old !
> 
> I would look else where, even if it is tempting. This is not the right one in my opinion.


I'm late to this thread and of course I didn't read ahead before responding, but when I read Pamela's post, I was getting all excited. Now however, maybe this dog is not the right one. It could very well be very difficult to train this dog, and Pamela doesn't need a dog peeing all of the time in the house. So I have to agree, perhaps she would be better to continue searching.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Pamela said:


> OK everyone - here is the low-down on the poodle Elyse referred me to:
> he is 8 - intact and the man has two females he is keeping and this boy - name is Satchmo - piddles in the house because of the females - but he wont mate with them - they tried last spring - so....what are the odds that when he is neutered he will still mark in the house?
> 
> that is one question - also Mr Currier didnt know the last time he was to the vet but says he is healthy. his wife fell and hit her head in the spring and never woke up -she died after 10 days in icu- isnt that awful. He is keeping the females for company - I guess he cant handle the piddling male - lol - but neither can I lol soooooo he gave me what he thinks is the vet and I will call and try to find out - I wonder if they can tell me without his permission? I will also ask my vet.
> ...


What a sad story. I think it is definitely worth investigating, but with caution. It would be great for both you and Satchmo if the piddling could be resolved and Satchmo could come live with you. A few thoughts:

1. I would definitely get as much info as you can from the vet. If they are not willing to give info without permission, then ask the man to give permission. Would be interesting to know if there is a medical reason for the piddling and what has been done to evaluate the situation. 

2. Could you also speak to the groomer? The more info you can get the better. 

3. Is it possible to do a trial for a week or so and see how it goes? Or is he too far away? 

4. I have a friend who has a male dog who has been incontinent (pee leaks constantly) since birth -- a very rare defect in his plumbing. She adores this dog and whenever he is inside he wears a belly band with a pad in it. The belly band comes off when he goes outside. It is not really all that difficult once you get used to the routine. In the case of Satchmo, maybe just coming to your house and being away from the 2 girls would change his behavior. Or maybe he could be trained. But worst case, you would have to deal with a belly band like my friend does. Not sure I'd be willing to do that, but my friend certainly thinks it is no big deal. 

Best wishes to you -- hope you find a new companion soon.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

peppersb said:


> But worst case, you would have to deal with a belly band like my friend does. Not sure I'd be willing to do that, but my friend certainly thinks it is no big deal.



I disagree that that is the 'worst case'. My dog picked up a peeing in the house habit only when I am not home. I tried the belly band. It worked at times, but at other times it would somehow slide around (even though just looking at it it would look in place, it's not like it was majorly sliding) and he would pee in the house (the belly band wouldn't even be wet).
My mom tried diapers for the 16 year old who's lost some bladder control. he'd just pee right through them.

I don't think that settling for anything less than an ideal dog would be a good idea and even then you don't know for sure how a dog would be in a new home with new people and new rules.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

you all have the same concerns as I do - as much as I feel for this poor baby, I dont think he is for me but I will tell Mr. Currier about the Poodle Rescue of NE - since they are in VT maybe they will take him and see what they can do for him. I will ask some questions thoug. thanks


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

for some reason I am drawn to this cute guy - he is bigger than a mini at 21 lbs - cockapoo - but he is 11 - but he looks really healthy - he probably wouldnt get into trouble in the yard - he could snoot around with Gaby lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

take a look at this page and notice Truffles - she is beautiful 8 years old- already spayed chocoloate girl - I wonder if she is too active for me - I emailed them my info and pictures of the yard and ginger.
red standard poodle puppies for sale, Brown Standard Poodle puppies for sale


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

"Joy" seems like she might be a better match as she needs less activity than Truffles.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Joy seems like an ideal match, but it says she isn't ready until Fall 2017? 

Truffle sounds exactly like Maizie. Trust me, that's a lot of poodle!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I missed that part. Huh? Wonder why.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Maybe the "2017" was a typo. If they are spayed, why is the breeder listing them for sale now? I think Joy sounds like a better match--calmer. There are several to choose from so it seems one of them would be a good choice. The others are listed at $800 but try to negotiate.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

twyla said:


> Boston, MA - Poodle (Standard) Mix. Meet Gracie Poodle a Dog for Adoption.
> 
> here's a link to a 5 year old


5 year old are much more settled


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I got my 5 almost 6 year old toy for 300.00 already spade, however, the breeder wanted me to take her as I had 7 toys be fore, so she may have cut me a deal. she had had 2 litters. She is a cuddle bug, and was house broken in 3 weeks for potty patch at night and outside during the day, unless I am not home, then uses potty patch. I do confine her to the kitchen, still since I got her on June 23 2016 and not willing to take a chance with my carpet, will most likely keep her confined for another 2 months or so. My others have the run of the house


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Joy seems like an ideal match, but it says she isn't ready until Fall 2017?
> 
> Truffle sounds exactly like Maizie. Trust me, that's a lot of poodle!


yeah she would probably need a lot of exercise like Teddy


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> I got my 5 almost 6 year old toy for 300.00 already spade, however, the breeder wanted me to take her as I had 7 toys be fore, so she may have cut me a deal. she had had 2 litters. She is a cuddle bug, and was house broken in 3 weeks for potty patch at night and outside during the day, unless I am not home, then uses potty patch. I do confine her to the kitchen, still since I got her on June 23 2016 and not willing to take a chance with my carpet, will most likely keep her confined for another 2 months or so. My others have the run of the house



I think that would be about average for a toy retired breeder, more or less depending upon the age, just a nominal amount to demonstrate that the new owner knows that there is a value to the dog. It seems to me that the prices most Spoo breeders charge for retired dogs are more like a sale than an adoption....


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Pamela, all good wishes for you in your search for a new companion to share your life. Have you tried contacting nearby poodle clubs? They often do rescue, and many times they have listings for dogs whose owners have passed away or had to go into a nursing home. Often the family of the previous owner is still caring for the dog, but are looking for someone else to care for the dog. If you were to contact the person at the club who does breed rescue, they might be able to put you in touch with someone who wants to rehome an older poodle.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Poodlelvr said:


> Pamela, all good wishes for you in your search for a new companion to share your life. Have you tried contacting nearby poodle clubs? They often do rescue, and many times they have listings for dogs whose owners have passed away or had to go into a nursing home. Often the family of the previous owner is still caring for the dog, but are looking for someone else to care for the dog. If you were to contact the person at the club who does breed rescue, they might be able to put you in touch with someone who wants to rehome an older poodle.


At the very least, they might have some events or meetups you can go to to get your poodle fix while you're waiting!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Lori G said:


> Maybe the "2017" was a typo. If they are spayed, why is the breeder listing them for sale now? I think Joy sounds like a better match--calmer. There are several to choose from so it seems one of them would be a good choice. The others are listed at $800 but try to negotiate.


I think she keeps them with her still and wants a lot of good options for homes eventually. Truffles looks like Ginger and has the same personality. lol she wants local homes though and they are in Niagara Falls


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mysticrealm said:


> "Joy" seems like she might be a better match as she needs less activity than Truffles.


yes but she doesnt like tobe left alone and I do go shopping and to church.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the breeder meant that she should be with an owner who doesn't work outside of the home. I'm sure she could be left home alone while you do your shopping and go to church.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a good feeling about Joy for you. Even her name--you need some Joy in your life


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

In my experience, "doesn't like to be left alone" in an adoption posting or sales ad means that the dog won't do well if left alone for long periods of time on a regular basis, not that you can never leave them alone at all. You can always ask, though, of course.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I dont want to deal with crating again!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Gee, I kinda like the very last girl listed named "Dare"! Loving and cuddly is just right!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Pamela said:


> I dont want to deal with crating again!


Out of curiosity, what don't you want to deal with in terms of crating? Is it having a large crate in the house, or having a dog in a crate?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Mysticrealm said:


> Out of curiosity, what don't you want to deal with in terms of crating? Is it having a large crate in the house, or having a dog in a crate?


oh I dont mind a crate but Ginger was past that stage so I would like a dog that is old enough to be left alone once in a while and not have to go in the crate. Ginger was crate trained as a pup though.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pamela said:


> oh I dont mind a crate but Ginger was past that stage so I would like a dog that is old enough to be left alone once in a while and not have to go in the crate. Ginger was crate trained as a pup though.



I think that a crate for a dog that is recently re-homed is a good idea and hope you will consider it if you find a good fit dog for you soon. A crate is a safe space where a dog can take a breather if it needs to. When I am at trials with Lily I always have a crate, but often sit with her out of the crate. I talk to her, pet her and let her relax. She often chooses to go into her crate on her own and when at home you can be sure she is always in the same room with me and if possible physically touching me, but there are times she wants her crate and a little time to chill on her own.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lisasgirl said:


> In my experience, "doesn't like to be left alone" in an adoption posting or sales ad means that the dog won't do well if left alone for long periods of time on a regular basis, not that you can never leave them alone at all. You can always ask, though, of course.



It could mean that, or it could mean that the dog has severe separation anxiety. It really needs to be further explored!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Pamela said:


> oh I dont mind a crate but Ginger was past that stage so I would like a dog that is old enough to be left alone once in a while and not have to go in the crate. Ginger was crate trained as a pup though.


both of my dogs viewed their crates as a place of refuge. i left the doors open and they would go in of their own volition when they wanted naps. in general it's good to have a dog that's very comfortable with a crate, as you never know when you might need to use one in an emergency. jmo.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

if I get a dog and is crate trained I will probably get a crate


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I mean that is crate trained I will get a crate lol


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Depending on the dog, you might or might not need a crate. I have had 2 experiences with adopting adult spoos -- 6 year old Sophie, and 4 year old Bob. Both had spent a lot of time in crates in their previous homes and both HATED their crates. The crates came with them, and in both cases, I set the crates up, but never forced them to go in, and they never did. Well Sophie went in once when I invited her to -- she was a very obedient girl -- but I left the door open and she came out pretty quickly. Within a day or two, I folded the crates up and put them in the basement. 

I have also had friend's dogs stay with me for a night or two -- up to a week. If the dog is not accustomed to staying in a crate, then they don't stay in a crate at my house. I do think it is important to show a dog where they should sleep, and for some dogs, a familiar crate or a dog bed from a previous home can help. But I think it depends on the dog you are getting and what they are used to.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

pamela, have you not used a crate before?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

hopetocurl said:


> pamela, have you not used a crate before?


yes I crate trained Ginger and Teddy and had one for Patches - but if the dog is not used to a crate I wont use one - if I get a dog that is. depends on how old the dog is really. I got rid of my crate a while ago. Teddy used it but he doesnt need it in his new home.( or in mine anymore either) In case you didnt see my Teddy update, they are moving to the Cape right around the corner from where I stay in Brewster and will move in tomorrow and I will get to see him on Thursday - I cant wait! I know it will be emotional but kind of more closure from my girl. I miss her so much. ( I am in Cape Cod right now)


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Sage I have had since 6/23 5 or 6 now sleeps in her crate every night and if I do not close the bedroom door she will go in during the day. This is the only poodle who will not be sleeping with me, her choice


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

couple of leads on dogs - Truffles was adopted. still on vacation in Cape Cod.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Seeing Teddy today in his new home in Cape Cod can't wait!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Pamela said:


> Seeing Teddy today in his new home in Cape Cod can't wait!



Wonderful! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Wonderful! I'm so excited for you!!



Oh and I bet you are so excited that TT is excited for you!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh and I bet you are so excited that TT is excited for you!



Pamela is excited and I bet she appreciates that her PF friends are excited for her!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Wonderful! I'm so excited for you!!


we had a wonderful visit with Teddy and his family. He did all his tricks for us! and we loved him up =- he loved it! will see him in late fall and he will meet his new cousin - yes my search has ended - see new post Norma Jean


----------

